# IOR-Valdada



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm considering the IOR-Valdada 16x42 scope. Do any of you have this scope? The lack of a scale on the elevation turret bothers me.

16x42 30mm SF TACTICAL SCOPE MP-8 RETICLE


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

IOR scopes come highly recommended by the High Speed guys I hang out with, so I've spent a fair amount of time researching their lineup.
While I haven't used the scope you're looking at, I have used others. What do you see as the main mission of the scope? 16x might be a bit high for a fixed power scope. If the lack of elevation scale bothers you, then get one that has it. It's often a trade-off.
I struggled with trying to keeping the cost down, while not sacrificing specific features, and ended up getting a IOR Valada Crusader.
















Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did some research and the IOR-Valdada seems to be a pretty good choice of long distance shooters.

Let us know what you go with.

(Damn thing costs more than my first Chevy Pickup!) :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Bought the scope, now I can't wait for the mailman.

I'm still driving the only Chevy half ton that cost more than this scope, and I bought it in 2002!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Bought the scope, now I can't wait for the mailman.
> 
> I'm still driving the only Chevy half ton that cost more than this scope, and I bought it in 2002!


 Lot of serious over kill in scopes. I have seen more than one person with a scope that cost more than the firearm. There is a long list of scopes in the $500-$700 dollar range that will far exceed any shooting most will ever do . and offer more options. You did not say what it was going on. Are you planning on using a 20 or 22 Degree mount ?
But life is not always about making sense . Enjoy looking forward top hearing about it.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't have any rifles that cost as much as the scope on them. I don't buy scopes for my rifles, I buy rifles for my scopes. I'm just a paper killer, at short ranges, and the older I get the more scope I want. My paper doesn't move and I always know where it is, so a ton of scope doesn't have a down side. I'm a big believer in more scope is gooder. You can never have too much scope. The amount of scope I look through absolutely, positively determines how much fun I have at a 300 yard range.

The Valdada is going on an S&W MP AR. It's just for plinking, and will be the rifle I hand to new folks and students in their second class.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

16X42 should do very well at 300 yards.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I'm considering the IOR-Valdada 16x42 scope. Do any of you have this scope? The lack of a scale on the elevation turret bothers me.
> 
> 16x42 30mm SF TACTICAL SCOPE MP-8 RETICLE


Thanks for the reminder. Optics for a couple of ARs was on the list for today.
So, I trot on down to Academy. They didn't pull their Evil Black Rifles after the last shooting like the skirt companies did. The one guy behind the counter is helping a feller look at a pistol. He looks at the pistol for almost ten minutes, and then walks away. Now, the guy saw me standing there, waiting patiently. We made eye contact, twice. As the looker leaves, another feller walks up, and the guy immediately helps him without even telling me to take a hike.
I walk away from the counter so I could explain to the manager why he just lost 1,200 buck's worth of business that would have taken five minutes to earn.
I then went to a local gun shop and bought what I needed and a little more.


----------

